

Why There’s No Silicon Valley Equivalent in Australia. - davidklemke
http://www.therefinedgeek.com.au/index.php/2012/11/23/why-theres-no-silicon-valley-equivalent-in-australia/

======
smegel
Bogan Valley is more like it.

disclaimer: I say this as an Australian.

~~~
davidklemke
Government incentives in the form of winnie blues and flannelette shirts then?
;)

